# [ BaGaTa] HDR Newbie C&C Appreciated



## BaGaTa (Mar 21, 2011)

Umeda Sky Building

My Photo Blog


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 21, 2011)

What are we looking at here?


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 21, 2011)

o hey tyler, urm... i am new here, am i at the wrong section?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2011)

Not 'wrong section', just we can't tell what the photo is of.

To me, I see a view from a Star Trek shuttle approaching the landing bay of the Enterprise with a star in the background


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 21, 2011)

What is this? Also, not really digging the watermark.


----------



## Provo (Mar 21, 2011)

Vincent,


       Why didn't you take day shot's of the building this night shot leaves all the details 
out makes it visually hard to tell what it even is.
the OP was taking pictures underneath this building
*Umeda Sky Building*
http://cubeme.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/umeda-sky-building-world-highest-escalator1.jpg

I only found this out by visiting his blog where I managed to find his name as well. Sometimes you have to do a little homework.

Anyway Vincent you have a nice blog, and some nice pictures


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 21, 2011)

480sparky, RauschPhotography; The pictures was shot underneath the Umeda Sky Building.

Thanks Provo, maybe because of the flare from the spotlight made the pictures look like Sci-Fi. Glad that you like my blog  Still new to photography. 

Here is another one,




My PhotoBlog


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2011)

BaGaTa said:


> 480sparky, RauschPhotography; The pictures was shot underneath the Umeda Sky Building..........


 

Sorry. I still can't see much of anything that looks like a building.


----------



## Davor (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought it was the flying craft from Tron


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 21, 2011)

480sparky, this is the building that i shot,

umeda sky building - Flickr: Search


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2011)

I understand what you shot.   It just doesn't show it in the pix.

The flare and starburst and whatever the orange circles are is too much.


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 22, 2011)

I see. Yeah the flare is because of the strong spotlight, and the orange circles are actually the light surrounding the Floating Garden on top. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd picture is definitely cleaner.
I like the colors


----------



## Provo (Mar 22, 2011)

480Sparky it's Nikola Tesla in a UFO they're coming for you LOL


----------



## Forkie (Mar 22, 2011)

BaGaTa said:


> Umeda Sky Building
> 
> My Photo Blog


 

I haven't got a clue what building that is, but I really like it!  Oh, except for the watermark - blurgh... 

Contrary to everyone else, I don't think just because one doesn't recognise what a photo is of that that makes it a bad photo.  For me, it's the colour that is important in this shot.  This has amazing colours and the green flare contrasts superbly with the orange - it's very "Tron" like.  Also, the circle reflecting in (what are clearly) the windows looks amazing - and it's razor sharp.  Well done.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Provo said:


> 480Sparky it's Nikola Tesla in a UFO they're coming for you LOL




They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa.
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy
to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're coming
to take me away, ha-haaa!!!
To the happy home, with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haa!!!
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time...

............................


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 22, 2011)

Kirk, thanks! 

Forkie, yeah, I know the watermark does not fit there. Maybe I will remove it haha! And thanks, glad that you like it. Same with you, I like the color produced by the flare. HDR this pictures really pop out the color of the flare as well as the orange light at the back. 

By the way, what software do you guys use to process HDR image? I am using photomatix pro.

Thanks again for all the feedback, appreciate it.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm cheap.....  Luminance.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2011)

OH!

You are looking straight up from the middle!
Sweet!


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 23, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler, yes you are right bro, straight up from the middle


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is another, C&C appreciated guys


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

Overdone.


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 24, 2011)

480sparky, mind to elaborate? thanks


----------



## Bynx (Mar 24, 2011)

Your original looks like a panel from a comic book with the flares drawn in to add realism. I like it. Your second shot could use another shot more underexposed so more details of whats out the window could be seen. As is, still too bright there. Otherwise, nice shot.


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 24, 2011)

Bynx, glad that you like the first picture. Will try to stepdown the original raw file and see what i can get by doing that. Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 24, 2011)

BaGaTa said:


> 480sparky, mind to elaborate? thanks


 

Colors are oversaturated.  Pink blossoms looks like artifacts of the process.


----------



## BaGaTa (Mar 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> BaGaTa said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky, mind to elaborate? thanks
> ...


 
Ahhh... noted on that. Thanks 480sparky for the feedback.


----------

